# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - strong and spicy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

cigar was well made great taste it was a srong one for me but much enjoyed lots of spice in the nose i could imagen it would be great for a snowy day

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - strong and spicy


----------



## penchino (Nov 28, 2011)

just had the pleasure of smoking one of the rott... def gonna go back and pick up a few more and let them sit for awhile... great flavor


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

maybe it's my newbie taste buds but I really did not like this cigar. I do like strong cigars, love the oliva v, but the vintage 90 I really disliked. Funny I do like the 92 very much however. The 90 just seemed like an overpowering brick to me.


----------

